# What's a good laser sight for a VP9?



## GJE

I am getting a HK VP9 and need recommendations for a good, strong, reasonably priced laser sight for it. I also want to carry it in a rectangular PDA "disguised in plain sight" holster, so the laser can't extend forward of the muzzle.

Do any of you have experience with a green laser sight that is made of aluminum (not soft plastic), the zero won't drift off after a couple hundred rounds, and reasonably priced? I've looked at vendors sites and there are lasers from $20 to almost $400. Apparently the $20 ones are made in China junk. IMHO a sight should not cost as much as the pistol it's mounted on, so I hope to find something good and reliable for $75 to $125. TIA for suggestions.


----------

